# The pantorouter



## Dmoss315 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just stumbled across this video the other day. Thought it was cool.






I bet he goes through a lot of straight bits.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a fantastic design! The 2:1 reduction seems a bit odd to me... I suppose it's easier to prototype something oversized, though, so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Mike Darr (Nov 20, 2011)

Very cool. I am going to make one of those for myself.

Mike Darr


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Matthias is a genius in woodworking.:thumbsup: He has taken the ides that factories have used for years, and made the machines so simple anyone can build them themselves.


----------



## marioleal (Nov 9, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> Matthias is a genius in woodworking.:thumbsup: He has taken the ides that factories have used for years, and made the machines so simple anyone can build them themselves.


+1. Matthias has created some amazing things. I love his 16" bandsaw plans...thinking about building one during my Christmas Holiday.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats crazzyyyy


----------

